# Cannot receive emails on yahoo or hotmail id from Linux box



## 501205680 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

I am trying to receive alert emails from an application that is installed on a Linux box. I can receive it on my domain but cannot receive it on yahoo or hotmail or gmail account.

I tried to send using command : 

mail username -s "test" < /etc/services
I received the email on my domain but not on hotmail or yahoo. Have examined the sendmail.cf and services files. But looks like I am missing something in configuration. 

Can someone help on how to check if mail clinet is working and how to test email from linux box to outside domain.


Thanks,


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

I doubt that you will get Yahoo mail to go to your internal mail like Thunderbird.The only way I know is what I did.Google mail will send and receive from Thunderbird mail.Get you a google mail box and go look in there to see how to set up pop mail.If you do the blank boxes just as instructed it will work. I did that this week.I never had Hotmail or Yahoo work that way because they do not offer pop mail service that I know of.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

What's the email application? You never said. Is it something fairly common, like Evolution or Thunderbird? Or is it a less well-known app?


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

The Yahoo! pop3 mail servers are:

```
Incoming Mail Server (POP3):  	  pop.mail.yahoo.co.uk

Use SSL, port: 995
Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP): 	smtp.mail.yahoo.co.uk

Use SSL, port: 465, use authentication
Account Name/Username: 	USERNAME
Email address: 	YO[email protected]D
Password: 	Your Yahoo! Mail password
```
(I got this of the yahoo email settings).
Gmail's POP3 settings:

```
Incoming (POP3):
pop.gmail.com
Use SSL: Yes
Port: 995
Outgoing (SMTP):
smtp.gmail.com (use authentication)
Use Authentication: Yes
Use STARTTLS: Yes (some clients call this SSL)
Port: 465 or 587
Other:
Account name is [email protected]
Email is well... [email protected]
Password is Your normal gmail password.
```
Also you have to pay for HOTMAIL's pop3 access.


----------



## 501205680 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

More details on the problem :

Its a Linux box with a media application. The application is used via a browser and it has an option of email notification. In the email notification I am specifying the email ids. My domain id gets the message but not the yahoo , hotmail or gmail or even a apple.com.

Where to look to fix the problem. I am sure it nothing to do with application. We have already checked on the application end.

Thanks,


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

Well. That was helpful.Thanks! Evil.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

501205680 said:


> Hi,
> 
> More details on the problem :
> 
> ...


Hi, is it possible to say what the application is called & link to it? this way, I or someone else can look at it & try to help you out?


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

PureEvilDan said:


> Also you have to pay for HOTMAIL's pop3 access.


Hi, Dan -
I don't know about Evolution, but with Thunderbird there are some add-ons that somehow fake out the MSN servers and allow you to get/send email with a hotmail account. If you go to MozillaZine, then Thunderbird Support, the stickie on the top will get you started. The info is scattered around a little bit, but basically you need the Webmail extension and the Yahoo!webmail extension, then follow the directions for setting them up.
Gmail is so much easier!


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

This thread gets you started...
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Using_webmail_with_your_email_client

As I said, the info is kinda scattered around


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

I found this on my gmail box.It is easier with gmail.>> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285&topic=1556


----------

